# Cubase users: Can I copy articulation/dynamics data (exp.maps) between tracks in the editor?



## rlundv (Nov 4, 2019)

As the title suggests, I'm having trouble achieving this and it's really cumbersome to do all the manual insertion of articulations via expressionmaps over and over.

I recorded a little snippet from Raiders into the Solo Trumpet track:





I want to transfer these settings to a new track with the Trumpets a3-section, and I get this:





Marking the articulations and trying copy-paste does not work, while doubling the track does, but then I need to load the a3-samples in the new track for it to have the desired effect.

Am I just being stupid here?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 4, 2019)

Not 100% sure here, but I think Cubase won't be able to copy Expression Map data unless they share the same Expression Map (or at least the same names). Here you have "Trumpet" and "TrumpetS" so...


----------



## rlundv (Nov 4, 2019)

whitewasteland said:


> Not 100% sure here, but I think Cubase won't be able to copy Expression Map data unless they have they share the same Expression Map (or at least the same names). Here you have "Trumpet" and "TrumpetS" so...



Great, that was the thing! Once I set the same expressiomap to both tracks, the articulation-data transfered when copying the data. Thank you


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 4, 2019)

you dont need the same exp map so long as the name is exactly the same


----------



## rlundv (Nov 4, 2019)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> you dont need the same exp map so long as the name is exactly the same



Thank you for clearing this up


----------

